# It annoys me!



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Looking at getting another John Deere without the confounded Onan engine, but every single unit I locked in on and was ready to buy and the G.D. thing is over on the East coast or in the mid Eastern part of the country and they won't ship, every single time. Why is that? I did locate a 112 over in my area that looks great, but really wanted something a little bigger. Those 110 and 112s sure do look awesome though. I'm gonna hang on to that 316 and keep looking for a small diesel for it.


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

Are you going to install a yanmar diesel your self, when you find one? I havnt thought about doing that , but, it sure would be nice in my round fender JD. Darn it!now the wheels in my head are turning again,LOL


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Gosh over here, everythings a gosh darn retirement fund. You just don't ever see things for reasonable at all. But I'll keep looking until I find something I can work with. Found a small 20 horse diesel here that doesn't run and they want $500 no exceptions. He's been sitting on it awhile, and will probably be buried with it. Get this.... I locate a guy with two 112s. He solicited me to buy them. I ask for pictures and how much........ He sends me pictures of a 318 and tells me that in regards to the 112s, the price depends on the attachments that I wanted with either unit. I tells the guy that all I wanted was a mower deck and how much. He comes back minutes later and say he won't sell his tractors without attachments.............. HMMM. Well, okay then says I, How much for a 112 with some attachments. The guy goes silent on me for two days and still nothing. I told him, wellah, chump, you ain't the only show in town. Other 1112s exist outside your little harum. I really hate mind f''ers.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Sounds like a guy that answered my 'junk tractors wanted' ad on CL years ago - said he had a tractor he wanted gone- he gave me the run around for a couple days on when i could pick it up and i said " keep it then, y wasted enough of my time".


----------



## Pipertec (Jan 12, 2012)

TB, I know what ya mean about the retirement fund. I needed a Voltage Regulator for my project. Called the dealer to see if they had one, and of course they did.......for 202.00.....Thats right, A voltage regulator.......went online and found the SAME regulator for 44.00. Now go figure, Why the big disparity???....I don't know how some of these people get sleep at night!!!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I had a fella come in to the shop one time,looking for a starter for his tractor.List price was $90,but I told him he could get it for $75(it was new). He blinked,then started asking how I could sleep at night,"charging such high prices". My reply? I turned and put the starter back on the shelf.He said"Wait,I need it!".I just smiled,and told him"No,by golly,you're right,it's expensive.So,I"m gonna send it back to the supplier,so I CAN sleep good!"
Two days later,he came in and bought it,at $75. He's been in a few times ,since then,and never argued the price!
My cost on the starter=$70.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

HEY,TB! Why can't you put in a KOHLER??I did it with a friend's and it slid right in.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

jhngardner367 said:


> HEY,TB! Why can't you put in a KOHLER??I did it with a friend's and it slid right in.


We thought about it, but ultimately, the allure of a newer unit proved just too irrisistable.........


----------



## Pipertec (Jan 12, 2012)

jhngardner367 said:


> I had a fella come in to the shop one time,looking for a starter for his tractor.List price was $90,but I told him he could get it for $75(it was new). He blinked,then started asking how I could sleep at night,"charging such high prices". My reply? I turned and put the starter back on the shelf.He said"Wait,I need it!".I just smiled,and told him"No,by golly,you're right,it's expensive.So,I"m gonna send it back to the supplier,so I CAN sleep good!"
> Two days later,he came in and bought it,at $75. He's been in a few times ,since then,and never argued the price!
> My cost on the starter=$70.


I know that there are dealer that don't gouge. Sounds like you are one of them. But I have always found the JD dealer way higher than most folks......Why I buy so much online stuff. I know that the dealers have to make a living, and I have no problem with that...but, Man Please, 150 percent mark up?!?!?!?!.....It is like just because it comes from there, I should be willing to pay extra. If they were just in the parts business, they would not be able to do that!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Yeah,but most businsses mark up the parts for a better profit.I worked at a Ford dealership,and their mark up was 200%.
I usually gave cost on parts,for units I repaired,and + 10%,on carryout parts,+ shipping.
Since my overhead was low,I didn't need to jack the prices.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Sounds like a trans modulator valve on my dads RV - i stopped by a local Ford dealer to see about a recall on my truck - pop went to ask the parts guy about the valve - they said " IF we could find one- itll be $80 " - we stopped by NAPA and he bot one for $15- its even adjustable .

Once i had the alternator go bad on the truck as well - i asked FORD what their price was - he said " $400 for the part PLUS labor " - i was like " Damn! That thing made from solid gold or something? " - went to parts store, bot one for $100 and a $10 socket ( deep well socket) - did the change over in 30 minutes and saved a few hundred bucks.


----------

